# Glo Nigeria: How To Share Data And Credit On Glo Network



## mrsam (Nov 25, 2016)

You can share your data plans and credit with friends, family and loved ones on the Glo network.

*How To Share Data On Glo Network*

You can buy a data plan and share with your wife and 2 kids instead of buying four different data plans. Anyone you share with gets notified via sms with immediate access to the internet.

How to Share
• To ADD people to share dial *127*01*[friend’s number]# or Send “Share [friend’s number]” to 127.
e.g. Dial *127*01*0805XXXXXXX# or Send Share 0805XXXXXXX to 127.

_• To REMOVE people from sharing, dial *127*02*[friend’s number]# OR Send “Remove [friend’s number]” to 127_
e.g. Dial *127*02*0805XXXXXXX# or Send Remove 0805XXXXXXX to 127.

*How To Share Credit On Glo Network*

You can share credit on the Glo Network by using the Glo EasyShare service. This enables you to share your call credit with any one you choose on the Glo network.

How To Use EasyShare
To Transfer Credit, dial *131*Phone Number of the recipient*Amount to be transferred*Password#. For example, if your password is 12345 and you want to transfer N75 to a customer with Phone Number 08155570458, then you dial *131*08155570458*75*12345#.

You will receive notification via text message once the transfer is completed. Default password is 00000.

Good luck!!










MTN Nigeria: How To Share Data And Credit On MTN Network


With MTN Share 'n Sell, you can share credit from your MTN account to other MTN customers' account. It comes with a PIN feature to ensure security and prevent fraud. How to Transfer Credit using SMS You can transfer credit from your phone to another MTN customer’s phone at anytime by sending...




www.nigerianbulletin.com


----------

